

FSF welcomes AdBard network for free software advertising - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/news/ad-bard

======
zimbabwe
_The Free Software Foundation (FSF) today welcomed the launch of AdBard a new
advertising network for technology based websites based upon the promotion of
Free, Libre and Open Source Software (FLOSS) friendly products and services._

"Free, Libre, and Open" is probably the greater assault on language, though
their dislike of commas also irritates me.

Can somebody explain how this network works? What makes it different from any
other ad network? Is it just that it advertises free software?

~~~
patio11
_Is it just that it advertises free software?_

It is that it _doesn't_ advertise proprietary software. Read the press
release: the FSF feels that proprietary software is immoral and that
advertising both gives aid and comfort to the enemy and taints the purity of
the people who take money for it.

The FSF's quirky-but-harmless religious views aside, I'm all for more options
in advertising. Candidly, though, I hope the sites hosting my OSS competitors
don't switch to this network -- the ads I put on them perform pretty well.

~~~
zimbabwe
I must say, the layout for the ads is pretty nice. They lifted The Deck's
design more-or-less, and that's not at all a bad thing.

------
dylanz
<http://adbard.net/>

